# If anyones willing to give ideas... 'cause I need them...



## They'reWatchingUs (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi, guys & gals. 
I've been working on creating a fantasy-informative book that goes into detail on all the things which you need to make a world. I'll post as much of it as I can on here and was hoping that you could give your views and contribute some ideas, if you have them? My ultimate goal was to write out the history, political foundations, info on races, royal linage, magical type, general knowledge, world map, detailed region maps, city maps and a ton of other stuff so that I know it all and then write a story to go with the world I've created. It's like the Rivan Codex (by David & Leigh Eddings for series The Belgariad & The Malloreon) but more detailed. It's gonna be really hard and time-consuming project but it will be fun and I have loads of spare time and motivation* at the moment so... will you help me?
-They'reWatchingUs

P.S. - If you don't want me to use your ideas, I don't mind, just tell me. 
*And CONSANT VIGILANCE


----------



## coolstoneman (Jul 7, 2012)

They'reWatchingUs said:


> My ultimate goal was to write out the history, political foundations, info on races, royal linage, magical type, general knowledge, world map, detailed region maps, city maps and a ton of other stuff so that I know it all and then write a story to go with the world I've created.



I can totally relate to your desire to create all the things that make up your new world.  I almost enjoy that part of it more than the writing because I love to design, create new things.  Creating the language(s), the world maps, races, histories... it's alot of work, but it's well worth the effort when you have a final product.

I'll be glad to help out with ideas when I can.  An obvious idea for creating the maps is to look through old maps of ancient history, or of other works of fiction for inspiration.  There are tons of language sites where you can sample different dialects and words from other countries to give you some ideas.

Anyhow, good luck!


----------



## Saigonnus (Jul 7, 2012)

A word of advice that most people here will agree with: Start Small. One kingdom or region at a time; the one that will be central to the story you are trying to write. 

The things I consider when building a region/kingdom: please forgive me if I forget anything. *Note: I copied this from one of my posts for someone asking a similar question and edited it a smidge*

Government Type: Republic, Monarchy, Authoritarian etc..
Primary Religions: If relevant to the story of course.
Goods produced/ daily staples: What do peasants eat?
Transportation: Canals? Roads? Airships? Balloons?
Weaponry and armament: Bronze weapons? Steel? Natural materials? 

Military Disposition: What percentage of the population is under arms? How are they broken into units? What type of units are they?
Cavalry? Infantry? Pikeman? Archers? Monks? Engineers? Priests? If they are on campaign, how do they feed the soldiers? How quickly can they mobilize their forces if needed? How large of a standing army do they have at all times?

Magic: if is exists, how does it work? how does it affect the society?

Typical Construction for homes and ordinary buildings: Adobe? Stone? A hole in the ground like a hobbit? Wood?

Trade: What resources would they have for trade with neighbors? What would they trade for? 

Population centers: Cities? Towns? Castles?; I rarely worry about villages (unless it's important for the story) since they are generally in close proximity to a larger communities by necessity and if not, can basically be placed anywhere as needed for the story. How large are the communities and what is the disposition of that population? I normally just assign a percentage instead of a specific number. (42% humans, 17% Elves, 22% Dwarf, 19% Orc) 

What defensive aspects do towns/cities have: Palisade? Curtain Walls? Baileys? Towers? Barracks for troops? 

Flora and Fauna: Only where it is important to the story (like deer hunting, eating birds etc.)
Magical creatures: Yes? No? What kinds? How do these critters interact with the other races?

Sentient/intelligent humanoids: Orcs? Goblins? Humans? Elves? something else? How do the races get along? Racial details could be important (i.e. how long they live, average height & weight, weaponry and capabilities, intelligence, basic alignment (evil, neutral, good) How do the races percieve the others? (i.e. do humans think goblins are evil? and is it the truth?) 

Basic Crime and Punishment: What are the laws? What are the punishments for said crimes? Where are prisoners kept? What sort of "Police force" does the kingdom have?

"In-State" Communication: Couriers? Pigeons? Magical Devices? Standardized "mail" system? Bonfires? (ala LOTR)

Geography: I usually make a map for the area (usually by continent) with mountains, rivers, lakes, forests and what topographical information I think is important.

There may be other things to consider and it may seem like a lot, but with a bit of practice you'll get accustomed to it. Research doesn't hurt either, especially if you are hazy on a particular subject.


----------



## Devor (Jul 7, 2012)

I've typed this list before:

Ecology
Magic
Culture
Government
Warfare

Magic would include gods, culture would include religion, government would include economics, ecology would include a map and resources, warfare would include combat styles.  The point is for you to think in broad enough terms to cover the material without leaving important things out.

To some extent, I try to think of history as part of the plot, extended backwards.  Anything more than that is geopolitical fluff (though, often still necessary).  And you should be creating, cutting, merging, splitting, and developing your characters constantly through the process.


----------



## They'reWatchingUs (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for the help, guys. I've already started on my first, and main, kingdom, so I'll use all of your stuff for that. You guys are awesome, thank you so much for the support


----------



## KC Herbel (Jul 9, 2012)

I too love world building.
The above advice is a very good start.
Anything you'd like to run by me is fine.  I'll give  you my honest opinion and/or gut reaction as time allows.

Best wishes and better adventures,
KC


----------



## They'reWatchingUs (Jul 9, 2012)

There's an idea forming in my mind for a series of stories now, so I'll have too start writing that too, before I forget it  Anyway, thank you for helping me, everyone!


----------



## Roc (Jul 9, 2012)

To be completely honest I have no idea what you're asking, however, I'll give you a magic system I've found quite interesting.

The only magic to be known is the magic of nature spirits. The wind is wind spirits moving around and strong gusts being angry spirits, and a breeze being serene ones...fire is fire spirits, which can not be created, but manifested when a fire is made...

water, ice, earth, and all kinds of spirits exist that make up nature and life, rather than atoms per say.

People can harness these spirits by asking, or by capturing them. These spirits can also be condensed into crystals to be released when broken or sparked...

I guess the idea can go in a lot of directions. I hope i helped a little big


----------



## They'reWatchingUs (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks, Roc. I think I'll use that


----------



## PrincessaMiranda (Jul 10, 2012)

The above comments were pretty useful. I did notice they were for more serious books like Lord of the Rings or Dune. I suggest that if you are writing a sillier story or something for children, do not be as complex as the agricultural or Economic values. If so they can be softened a bit. Such as
" The country, so reliant on the crop of Firefruit, fell to ruins after only a short famine." For mature stories and
" The land of Knio made the best Firefruit desserts!" Simple and fun. 

This is probably obvious, but might prove useful for your book.


----------



## They'reWatchingUs (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks, PrincessaMiranda


----------



## mijo (Jul 12, 2012)

I like to draw a map of the kingdom I am working on and then go from there.  I guess it is easier if i can visualize it.


----------



## Fluffypoodel (Jul 12, 2012)

Some points that I use to help build my cultures:
Nation
Geography
Landmarks
Cities
Towns
Trade : Roads, rivers, oceans, means of transportation...
Religion: Organization, worshipers, beliefs, gods...
military: Organization, Locations, tactics/strategies, Make-up... 
Daily Life: Jobs, Families
Government: Structure, Extent of Power, Law...
Society 
Work
Technology
Leisure
Architecture: Palaces, Urban centers, rural areas... 
Food: high middle and lower class...
Weather 
Costume: high, middle and lower class...

these are the main things that I like to focus on. They have worked pretty well in the collaborative world building group.


----------



## PrincessaMiranda (Jul 12, 2012)

I drew a map of mine too. It was pretty helpful, it at least gave me a clue of where the regions would be and how the weather should be also.


----------



## They'reWatchingUs (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks, all. What would I do without you guys?


----------



## mijo (Jul 12, 2012)

Find another 10,000 ways that don't work


----------



## They'reWatchingUs (Jul 13, 2012)

Probably, mijo, probably. But, if I fail at that I also fail to succeed...


----------



## Lunaairis (Aug 5, 2012)

If its important, write down some festivals, religious organizations and calendars.


----------

